# Recording icon/notation in guide menu



## dougadkins (Jan 24, 2006)

It would be nice to see a icon or symbol on the specific programs/episodes that are scheduled to be recorded in the guide menu. There's a red dot in the guide menu at the moment it's being recorded so I know it's possible.
Doug


----------

